# Nagel aus Bluttropfen tutorial



## kirchel (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe mal ne Frage, bin auf dieses sehr gut Tutorials gestoßen.
Bluttropfen 

Das Blut habe ich mit hilfe der Erklärung auch gut hin bekommen, meine Frage jetzt wie mache ich den Nagel im Endergebnis Bild?
Der sieht einfach verdammt gut aus, wenn mir da jemand ein Tutorial oder ein paar Tips geben könnte wäre ich echt dankbar!

danke an alles!

Kirchel


----------



## robert5 (12. Dezember 2004)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren  !


gruß robert


----------



## GRUBER (12. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

also ich würde sagen das ganze lässt sich relativ schnell mit C4D und co. machen lassen, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht. Vielleicht ist nur der Rohling aus C4D und dann wurde es weiter bearbeitet in PS!?

MfG


GRUBER


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe das Tutorial auch einmal nachgemacht und dabei einfach ein Foto von einem Nagel verwendet. Musst halt einen suchen, der in die richtige Richtung zeigt. Google-Bildsuche hilft da...


----------



## kirchel (13. Dezember 2004)

Nagut dann werde ich mich mal in C4D ran setzen.
Das mit dem Foto ist zwar auch ne gue idee, nur ich möchte in meinem endergebnis keine Fotos verwenden... von daher hilft mir nur noch 3D weiter..

danke !

Kirchel


----------



## Boromir (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo kirchel,

den Nagel kannst du auch mit Photoshop machen.
Ich habe mal schnell einen mit Photoshop Elements3 gemacht, mit einer Metalltextur und in der richtigen perspektivischen Darstellung sieht es dann noch besser aus.

Boromir

Bild:


----------

